
Show HN: Trello for Job Searching - ss6754
http://convertjob.com
======
chatmasta
Why would I use this instead of just creating a trello board?

~~~
ss6754
Thanks for your interest:)

Trello is great, I actually use it for this project:). The main difference
(for now) is tracking documents. When I am job searching I usually have
several versions of CVs and many versions of cover letters. Managing and
tracking those isn't always the easiest thing. Hence, ConvertJob.

